# Can a 700 x 19mm wheel take 28mm tires?



## SnowTown (Sep 10, 2007)

I just got a set of easton EA50 SL wheelset that is 700x19mm (external) because my old rear wheel is really bent.

My old tires are 28mm, will that pose fit/safety issue if I put it on the 19mm EA50 SL? really mainly concerned about safety.

http://www.rei.com/product/767476

Thanks.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

SnowTown said:


> I just got a set of easton EA50 SL wheelset that is 700x19mm (external) because my old rear wheel is really bent.
> 
> My old tires are 28mm, will that pose fit/safety issue if I put it on the 19mm EA50 SL? really mainly concerned about safety.
> 
> ...


The bigger question is will your bike fit a 28mm tire. Otherwise, probably.


----------



## SnowTown (Sep 10, 2007)

my old wheels had 28mm tires and i've been riding the bike for about an year or so, so i think 28mm tires would be fine...

says 700x28c on the tire itself... that means it is a 28mm tire right?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

You'll be fine if the bike already fits the existing 700x28 tires. 19mm is within the normal range of a road rim. People run significantly larger tires (32, 35, etc.) on standard road rims all the time.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

SnowTown said:


> says 700x28c on the tire itself... that means it is a 28mm tire right?


Not really. The actual size can vary all over the map. Some tires sold as 28mm actually come in at 25mm when checked with a caliper. Other's may come up as 29.5mm. So you should take the '28' as a ballpark. Want the real size? Pump it up on your wheel and take out your calipers.

By the by - Amazon.com has very nice digital calipers (the same ones Park sells for $50+) for around $10 - $12. I tested mine with a fancy, expensive beast I have - and it reads exact.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Puchnuts said:


> Not really. The actual size can vary all over the map. Some tires sold as 28mm actually come in at 25mm when checked with a caliper. Other's may come up as 29.5mm. So you should take the '28' as a ballpark. Want the real size? Pump it up on your wheel and take out your calipers.
> 
> By the by - Amazon.com has very nice digital calipers (the same ones Park sells for $50+) for around $10 - $12. I tested mine with a fancy, expensive beast I have - and it reads exact.


Link please... been looking to get some calipers. They seem to have a few in that price range.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Go to Sheldon's website- there's a chart at the bottom of the page showing rim/tire combinations


----------



## SnowTown (Sep 10, 2007)

krisdrum said:


> Link please... been looking to get some calipers. They seem to have a few in that price range.


i'm guessing these...

http://www.amazon.com/Display-Digit...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1234559156&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Dig..._4?ie=UTF8&s=industrial&qid=1234559156&sr=8-4
http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Calip...d_bbs_sr_5?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1234559156&sr=8-5
http://www.amazon.com/Titan-23175-E...bbs_sr_11?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1234559156&sr=8-11


----------



## SnowTown (Sep 10, 2007)

there is a sticker on the wheel that says 622 x 13c / 587.7 ERD

so does that actually mean the internal rim width is actually 13 mm? what does the 587.7 ERD stand for? effective rim diameter? 

what's the point of telling you the iso is 622 and giving an ERD as well?


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

SnowTown said:


> there is a sticker on the wheel that says 622 x 13c / 587.7 ERD
> 
> so does that actually mean the internal rim width is actually 13 mm? what does the 587.7 ERD stand for? effective rim diameter?
> 
> what's the point of telling you the iso is 622 and giving an ERD as well?


Read all about it here: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire_sizing.html


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

SnowTown said:


> there is a sticker on the wheel that says 622 x 13c / 587.7 ERD
> 
> so does that actually mean the internal rim width is actually 13 mm? what does the 587.7 ERD stand for? effective rim diameter?
> 
> what's the point of telling you the iso is 622 and giving an ERD as well?


622 is the bead seat diameter (tire size). ERD is the inside diameter, to calculate spoke length.


----------



## CoryF (Jan 26, 2009)

Too much thinking in this thread...

FWIW, the rims on my old Allez measure 19mm, and I've run tires from 21 to 41mm (marked size; actually most are a little smaller than the label) without any trouble at all. Your fork and frame probably won't accept anything much bigger than 28mm, but the rims won't limit you. You also don't need to worry much about matching tube size to tire size. I use 700x25 tubes on all the family's road bikes and 26x1.5 on all the mountain bikes. Tire sizes vary from 28 to 41mm and 1.4 to 2.3 inches. They're rubber--they stretch.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

krisdrum said:


> Link please... been looking to get some calipers. They seem to have a few in that price range.


Here you go:

http://www.amazon.com/Display-Digit...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=413863601&pf_rd_i=B000GSLKIW


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

SnowTown said:


> there is a sticker on the wheel that says 622 x 13c / 587.7 ERD. So does that actually mean the internal rim width is actually 13 mm?


Correct, the inside diameter (bead hook-to-bead hook) is 13 mm. Outside diameter on almost all road rims is inside diameter + 6 mm.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Puchnuts said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Display-Digit...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=413863601&pf_rd_i=B000GSLKIW


Excellent, thanks. I'll add that to my list of goodies I am compiling for when I am no longer unemployed.


----------



## longcat (Nov 8, 2008)

I read somewhere that 1.5 x outside rim width is optimal, cant remember where tho.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

krisdrum said:


> Excellent, thanks. I'll add that to my list of goodies I am compiling for when I am no longer unemployed.


I just checked the link I gave you - it's changed. The one it shows is for the same thing. But this shows a price of $14.94. The one's I found, the same, were for $9.90. Look around the Amazon website. You'll find the exact same thing for less that $14+. They are all the same manufacturer as Park charges $50+ for.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

CoryF said:


> Too much thinking in this thread...
> 
> FWIW, the rims on my old Allez measure 19mm, and I've run tires from 21 to 41mm (marked size; actually most are a little smaller than the label) without any trouble at all. Your fork and frame probably won't accept anything much bigger than 28mm, but the rims won't limit you. You also don't need to worry much about matching tube size to tire size. I use 700x25 tubes on all the family's road bikes and 26x1.5 on all the mountain bikes. Tire sizes vary from 28 to 41mm and 1.4 to 2.3 inches. They're rubber--they stretch.



what Cory said...I'm running 38C tires on 19mm rims....no problems


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

way too much thinking. Yes they'll fit on the wheels. Will they fit in the brakes? maybe. You might have to set your pads a bit wider even with the quick release all the way open. Or you could let some air out of the tires and then re-air once the axles are in the frame. You might experience some "vagueness" in cornering if you try taking corners hard with 28's on a narrow rim. The carcass of the tire will flex more than a smaller diameter tire. Just be careful initially until you get a feel for the change in ride quality.


----------

